# Ultramag's 1st Annual BBQ Herf



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*When*: Saturday October 4th, 2008 starting at around noon and ending when we're done. :ss

*Where*: My house near Clinton, MO which is about halfway between Kansas City and Springfield, MO.( attenedee's will be given address and directions via PM's.)

This will be an outdoor event as long as the weather permits. The day won't be a wash though should the weather be foul as we can move it in the shop and be indoors and heated if necessary. Anyone who wishes may bring their wives, S/O, and children as long as they are behaved, friendly and want to have a nice day of socializing.

I will cook a BBQ feast for the herfer's which will be served up in the 5:00 to 7:00 pm range. Anyone who knows anything about cooking good BBQ knows it ain't like baking, it's ready when it's ready. We may or may not look at bringing a dish, chips, snacks or something along those lines depending on how big this gets. This will kind of take shape as we go I hope and we'll work it out depending on attendance numbers. My intent is to keep this as close to come and have a good time as I possibly can for folks.

The one thing I know we should plan on a little now is seating. I have a huge deck with seating all the way around it, a BIG picnic table, and one set of pation furniture w/ four chairs. I think this would for the most part be enough unless we are forced inside or the crowd is really big. That being said, it would be a good idea to bring you and yours a comfortable lawn chair. Most all of us have them, just toss them in the car. :tu

Any questions or suggestions fire away.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

List of those who plan to attend and how many in the group:

1. ultramag + 2
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My wife works weekends, and if I brought my daughter I'd have no time to smoke, so I'll be without the family for this one. Looking forward to this!

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

Just so everyone knows ahead of time .... this is not a sheep. :mn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Just so everyone knows ahead of time .... this is not a sheep. :mn


Good thinking Doug, we can't start conditioning Andrew too soon.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

We will also bring a dish of food or two to relieve some load from your wifey. Let me know what to have made (Deviled Eggs, Tater Salad, Bean Dip, Pasta Salad, Cookies, Foam #1 fingers).


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

per Doug....Just so everyone knows ahead of time .... this is not a sheep. :mn










There's also NO Way in hell that's the dog of anyone named "ultramag". Wife's dog, no doubt 

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cool Evan, glad to see you'll be joining us!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

EvanS said:


> 5. EvanS...(traveling with *napkin & fork*)


You really don't understand Clinton, Missouri, do you Evan?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

I'm looking forward to this! Would it be alright if I brought some soy-based imitation meat products and veggies for the grill?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dantzig said:


> I'm looking forward to this! Would it be alright if I brought some soy-based imitation meat products and veggies for the grill?


I was thinking about this after I got off here this morning Jachin. I had forgot about you guys not eating the meat. Bring whatever, or let me know what I can do to accomodate you guys. I've never cooked anything like that, but we'll get it figured out. We'll talk before hand and be sure you guys are taken care of. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

No way I'm missing this if Evan is going - can't wait to see his reaction the first time someone tells him he's got a purty mouth!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

cquon said:


> No way I'm missing this if Evan is going - can't wait to see his reaction the first time someone tells him he's got a purty mouth!


While I'm damn glad to see you on the list Doyle, there is really no way we can be sure this will be the first time Evan has been told that. :r

For anyone I'm familiar with the spare bedroom is already spoken for, but there is a twin bed, two couches, a bunch of floor, and two acres here if someone wants to use any of it. Just let me know what I can do to help make the trip more doable for anyone. If you guys prefer/need motels there are several here in town all within 2-5 miles of my house. They range from $30 a night ya I guess I can sleep here to herf places up to $100+ upscale places. If you need any motel info I can provide all that. I scouted all the local motels a couple years ago preparing for a BBQ forum shindig so I kinda know what we've got here even though I obviously never stay in our local motels.

Just let me know what works for you guys and if you need anything, just ask. :tu


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Man, I've got a gig that night... If it gets cancelled, I'M IN! It's for a wedding, so there's a decent chance it could get called off!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I was thinking about this after I got off here this morning Jachin. I had forgot about you guys not eating the meat. Bring whatever, or let me know what I can do to accomodate you guys. I've never cooked anything like that, but we'll get it figured out. We'll talk before hand and be sure you guys are taken care of. :tu


My wife loves the meat :tu

I'll probably bring a mess of veggies to make some kabobs.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> No way I'm missing this if Evan is going - can't wait to see his reaction the first time someone tells him he's got a purty mouth!


Hey man, I used to take field service calls after midnight in Watts and Inglewood. PLUS I have seen Next of Kin. I think I can handle this situation.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Hey man, I used to take field service calls after midnight in Watts and Inglewood. PLUS I have seen Next of Kin. I think I can handle this situation.


But have you seen _Deliverance_? I just got done watching it about 45 min. ago. I took thorough notes for the first time. :mn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> But have you seen _Deliverance_? I just got done watching it about 45 min. ago. I took thorough notes for the first time. :mn


This is gonna be fun!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ultramag said:


> But have you seen _Deliverance_? I just got done watching it about 45 min. ago. I took thorough notes for the first time. :mn


Bleh - ptui! Burt Reynolds in his puffed up wet suit would not stand a chance against Liam Neeson (*Briar* Gates) in Next of Kin.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> Man, I've got a *gig* that night...


We're goin' frog giggin??
WOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Spongy said:


> We're goin' frog giggin??


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

In daylight, even


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

No way I'm missing this one - Chad I'll bring up the chaps that you let me borrow, I didn't realize that how many barnyard animals were afraid of pleather - who would have thought?

Doug, you already taught me that sheep don't have pointed ears - I only learn from the master :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CaddoMoney said:


> Doug, you already taught me that sheep don't have pointed ears - I only learn from the master :ss


Glad you learned *something* ... I didn't think you'd ever get it.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

This sounds great Chad. I spent many summers in Clinton and Lowry City .... I'm putting myself down at 50/50, I'll have to see how the date works as the event gets closer. Sounds like a great time.:tu 

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (50/50)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Glad you learned *something* ... I didn't think you'd ever get it.


Some would say that takin' 6 times to learn something is a bit excessive... Dirty Uncle Fred says, "That's just gettin' started."

Those little teeth hurt! :ss

This is going to be an awesome time - looks like we've got a great group going.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Dangit! I had the wife convinced to at least stop by since we are on vacation that week... then we remember that my mom (who went back to school) is graduating from college that day.  Have a great time everyone!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Bleh - ptui! Burt Reynolds in his puffed up wet suit would not stand a chance against Liam Neeson (*Briar* Gates) in Next of Kin.


Blasphemy!!!!! You will pay for that one city slicker.


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I think you can count me in. 

As Al Bundy would say ( let's rock):gn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JHawk said:


> Dangit! I had the wife convinced to at least stop by since we are on vacation that week... then we remember that my mom (who went back to school) is graduating from college that day.  Have a great time everyone!


If it fits your schedule better, there is most likely going to be a pre-herf Friday night since there are several folks traveling quite a ways for this. Need to get as much herfing time in as possible. :ss



dodgeguy said:


> I think you can count me in.
> 
> As Al Bundy would say ( let's rock):gn


Glad you plan on making it Tommy.



woops said:


> This sounds great Chad. I spent many summers in Clinton and Lowry City .... I'm putting myself down at 50/50, I'll have to see how the date works as the event gets closer. Sounds like a great time.:tu
> 10. woops (50/50)


Oh now, come on Darien, you can surely do better than 50% brother.  Hopefully it will work out for you, been a while since we've burned leaves together. :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Just cleaning up the list a bit and adding dodgeguy. Also made woops' attendance percentage more acceptable to me. 

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (60/40)
11.dodgeguy
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.[/quote]


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is some info on the three best places to stay in town. The Parkfield was a new Super 8 and the city council got the brilliant idea to put an excessive tourism tax on chain motels so the owner dropped the Super 8 and changed the name to Parkfield Inn to avoid the tax. It's a nice place, not full of people who no speaka and clean. Most rooms should be around the $65 dollar mark that time of year I think. Here is a link, you will want the Clinton location:

http://www.parkfieldinn.com/

The second is a Hampton Inn. It is higher priced and a little nicer, but not really enough nicer to be worth the $20 plus difference in the price. If you get some good discounts or something it might not be too bad. Both motels were built about the same time and are very similiar IMO. Here is a link to the Hampton Inn Clinton location:

http://hamptoninn.hilton.com/en/hp/h...tyhocn=CLIMOHX

There is also the Sportsman's Lodge. It is an old Holiday Inn that for some reason just never made it here. It has been bought and has been redone and they are trying to gear it towards sportsmen in the area for hunting and fishing. It looked pretty nice when I was in there last year and the rates where pretty good for our group at the time. It is closest to my house, but they are all within 3-5 miles so it's not a major concern. If I were coming and new what I know I would probably go with this place and work on getting a good rate. They have put a lot of work into the place and and are the 3rd or 4th group trying to make a go with this location and may be willing to deal on a rate for a couple nights so ask. Here is a link for them:

http://sportsmanslodgeclinton.com/index.html

If anyone needs anything or has any additional questions just let me know what you need.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Just trying to please Chad with an update. :tu

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (61/39)
11.dodgeguy
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

ultramag said:


> If it fits your schedule better, there is most likely going to be a pre-herf Friday night since there are several folks traveling quite a ways for this. Need to get as much herfing time in as possible. :ss


I will keep an eye on the thread to see what the Friday plans are... I might be able to swing that! :tu


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Well, as I had hoped, my gig at the wedding has been cancelled due to the cancelling of the nuptials!

However, my wife wants to go back to Tulsa for our University homecoming. Now, if we can arrange to get that cancelled, I'm a GO for this sure-to-be AWESOME herf!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok...I'm not going to live vicariously through you guys this time. I'm IN!!! Don't know if I'll overnight it Friday night yet or not, but I'm definetly going to make an appearance on Saturday. That's right, I'll drive 2 hours to do a cameo. Besides all this talk of sheep has got me worried about you boys.

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (61/39)
11.dodgeguy
12.GKitty217
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> I'm not going to live vicariously through you guys this time. I'm IN!!!


Awesome!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Awesome!


:tpd: Glad you're going to make it this time Crystal. I was beginning to think you just didn't care about us anymore.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry but the tags section just absolutely cracks me up on this, always wondered/worried about folks up that ways.....lol

Edit Tags 
Tags banjo pluckin', bbq herf, dueling banjoes, erotic pipe smoking, evan's "first time", evan's a bastage herf, finger lickin', frog giggin, hillbillies, overalls, psuedo-herf, sheep "dog", squeal like a pig 
Leroy:ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thaplumbr said:


> Sorry but the tags section just absolutely cracks me up on this, always wondered/worried about folks up that ways.....lol
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags banjo pluckin', bbq herf, dueling banjoes, erotic pipe smoking, evan's "first time", evan's a bastage herf, finger lickin', frog giggin, hillbillies, overalls, psuedo-herf, sheep "dog", squeal like a pig
> Leroy:ss


Ease your mind Leroy, come on up and find out for yourself.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag said:


> :tpd: Glad you're going to make it this time Crystal. I was beginning to think you just didn't care about us anymore.


Of course I care, which is why I'm going to bring professional counselors for the sheep.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> Ease your mind Leroy, come on up and find out for yourself.


Yeah, you'd "learn" alot.... :cb


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

just out of curiosity, how far is this from bass pro, boss lady says she'd make the trip with me if it was close....lol:tu
Leroy


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thaplumbr said:


> just out of curiosity, how far is this from bass pro, boss lady says she'd make the trip with me if it was close....lol:tu
> Leroy


Probably about 85 miles or so north if you're talking about the Springfield Bass Pro as I assume. There is at least three of them within 100 miles or less now.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is it October yet?!?!?!

I need a roadtrip and a herf.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JHawk said:


> I will keep an eye on the thread to see what the Friday plans are... I might be able to swing that! :tu


Jon, the pre-herf is definately a go. Not really a set time as many folks are traveling and I'm sure will trickle in throughout the day. Probably call it an "official" 4pm until whenever time slot. I know the first two will be in about noon or so and you're welcome whenever. There will be a build your own taco,burrito, taco-salad bar for dinner. Hope you can make it down!!! :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Bumping the current list. There are some folks attending not on the list as well from another board. A little less than a month to go. :chk

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (61/39)
11.dodgeguy
12.GKitty217
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

ultramag said:


> 1. ultramag + 2
> 2. volum
> 3. monsoon
> 4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
> ...


It'll just be me coming, no family. Hope your couch is comfy. :hn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Spongy said:


> It'll just be me coming, no family. Hope your couch is comfy. :hn


Almost as comfortable as it is cheap. :tu Sure am looking forward to this. :ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Two weeks! I can hardly wait. I'm ready to go :mn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

1. ultramag + 2
2. volum
3. monsoon
4. Spongy (maybe +2) we may get a hotel, may not.
5. EvanS...(traveling with napkin & fork)
6. dantzig +1
7. smokinmojo 
8. cquon, +1
9. CaddoMoney
10. woops (61/39)
11.dodgeguy
12.GKitty217
13. croatan
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

Claiming lucky number 13!

I'll be there.

Lookin' forward the herf :cb


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, got the hotel room booked. No backin' out now.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

One more week!!! :chk

I think most everyone has the address now. If you need it, or help with directions, shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to get you lined out. Look forward to seeing ya'll, travel safely!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait!!!! Why wasnt I told about this herf????? Someone is on the chopping block!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wait!!!! Why wasnt I told about this herf????? Someone is on the chopping block!!!!!


I'm gonna shoot that carrier pigeon if he ever gets back. :ss


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Less than a week for those that plan to pre-pre, or pre-herf.
I will be "psuedo-pre-pre-herfing". p


INDEED!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Will be good to meet you spongy......I have followed your postings with batied breath.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been away for a while but just wanted to give this thread another bump - REALLY looking forward to this weekend! :ss


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have followed your postings with *baited breath*.


I'll bring you some Tic-Tac's to cover that up.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Chad, I'm looking forward to the herf with you and the other BOTL (this includes you, GKitty!), but it looks like it will have to be another time. :c Just found out last night that the wife will be out of town all weekend. 

Maybe I should lock the kids in their rooms with a supply of dry cereal and head out anyhow. 

Looking ahead to the next herf.


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

looking forward to getting out this weekend. Hope to leave in better shape. Is there any thing you need.:tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dodgeguy said:


> looking forward to getting out this weekend. Hope to leave in better shape. Is there any thing you need.:tu


I think everything is taken care of Tommy. Just get your butt up here and have a good time. :tu

Thanks for the offer though!!!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

woops said:


> Chad, I'm looking forward to the herf with you and the other BOTL (this includes you, GKitty!), but it looks like it will have to be another time. :c Just found out last night that the wife will be out of town all weekend.
> 
> Maybe I should lock the kids in their rooms with a supply of dry cereal and head out anyhow.
> 
> Looking ahead to the next herf.


The dry cereal sounds like a good idea, but I recommend the bathroom. Less mess to clean up and they have a supply of fresh water. Put the puppy in charge. She's the responsible one. 

Too bad, man. I was looking forward to seeing you again. It's been too long. Hope you get a chance to at least trancendetally attend by having a great smoke this weekend.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a little day before the pre-herf bump.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Packing up the humidor tonight and leaving out eeeearly in the morning.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaving out early?? What is this early you speak off?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Let me finish my coffee, take a shower, drop by Wally World for some ice, & I'll be heading out.  You poor bastages.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Getting on the road shortly. See you guys soon.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG! Great times. Mr. and Mrs. Ultramag throw a hell of a herf. Thanks again to you both for a sparktacular day of shenanigans. 

I'll do a full hi/thanks list and post pictures later. I'm too hopped up on coffee to sit still right now.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> OMG! Great times. Mr. and Mrs. Ultramag throw a hell of a herf. Thanks again to you both for a sparktacular day of shenanigans.
> 
> I'll do a full hi/thanks list and post pictures later. I'm too hopped up on coffee to sit still right now.


Glad you had a good time Crystal, can't wait to see the pics you guys got. :tu


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Wow! My 1st real herf (I attended a mini-herf with IHT, Coppertop & the Floydp's in Muskogee a few years back).

It was great meeting everyone at the herf. I can't wait for the pics!

Damned if Chad (Utramag) isn't the real thing.  Too bad LeafHog didn't bring my Sis along, but then I suppose they'd have had to bring all of our kids too.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

kansashat said:


> Wow! My 1st real herf ....


Without picture proof this is an unsubstantiated rumor.
There was no notice of any bananacreampie being on the menu.


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for having us SW MO guys out sorry had to leave out so early hope to see all of you soon. Thank again for the food it was spectacular.:tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

chip said:


> Without picture proof this is an unsubstantiated rumor.
> There was no notice of any bananacreampie being on the menu.


I'm still reeling myself Chip. Next year I'm gonna use him for bait to get you down here.  Hell, I might even make soup to go with the bananacreampie. :dr


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

chip said:


> Without picture proof this is an unsubstantiated rumor.
> There was no notice of any bananacreampie being on the menu.


uploading some as we speak. :tu

kayak rat, kansashat, volum, ultramag









evans, kayak rat, smokinmojo









monsoon makin coffee









allanb discussing cigars w/ evans


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

croatan









ultramag smokin the brisket









BBQ eatin


















other photos <--- here.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the work on the pics Spongy. You take almost as good of photos as another guy I used to know. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow.......just wow. Setting here at my desk still recovering. Need another cup of Doug's "Toe Tapping" Espresso.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wow.......just wow. Setting here at my desk still recovering. Need another cup of Doug's "Toe Tapping" Espresso.


It's 9am on Monday morning ..... my toe's still tapping. :chk

Working on some more pics .... I'm a little slow on the draw, but I'm getting there. What a GREAT time !!!!! Cant wait 'till the next one .... maybe my toe will stop by then 

And ... viola ... here's the bunch of yahoos in a photobucket slideshow.

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r176/lungcookies/?action=view&current=96246efd.pbw

No captions .... if you were there, you would know who is who ... if you were not there ... you should have been.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That looked like a awesome herf guys,thanks for the pics


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

What a fantastic time! Thanks so much Chad and Brandi for all the hard work. 

Great seeing old friends and getting to meet Chad, Doug, Crystal, Craig, Jachin, and Mr. Hat for the first time. 

The cigars were amazing. The people were even better.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think the caffeine finally wore off... just in time for Monday morning. BOO!

Thanks for getting your pics up, guys. I'll try to get mine up tonight.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

check out how my eyes look... they're all RED and blinky!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Great time! It was wonderful to get to meet so many of you. 

I owe this recipe to a couple of folks (Chad, I want that bean recipe).

Tart Salad

1 8oz can green peas, drained.
1 16oz can of French cut green beans, drained.
1 12oz can of shoepeg corn, drained.
1 cup chopped red onion.
1 medium chopped green pepper.
1 2oz jar of diced pimentos.

Dressing:
1 cup sugar.
1/2 cup cider vinegar.
1/2 cup vegetable oil.
1 teaspoon salt.
1 teaspoon pepper.

Bring dressing to a simmer in saucepan on the stove & simmer for a couple of minutes to marry ingredients.
Fold vegetables together & combine with dressing.
Cover & refrigerate for at least an hour before serving.

This salad will last a couple weeks in the fridge & serves 6-8 people.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok. A little more awake and thoughts somewhat in order.

Chad & Brandi - Thanks you guys soo much for hosting us. Nothing like letting a bunch of ruffians you have never met into your house and feeding them. The food was outstanding and I was never left hungry or wanting for more.........except maybe some more of that Buttermilk Pie......YUM!!! You guys made me feel like I was at home. 

Ev's - I was going to post something mean and hateful and leave it at that, but decided against it. It was truly great to meet you in person. Chatting on the phone or online is great, but meeting someone face to face and seeing how they act and interact is awesome. You are a true brother of the leaf and bean. 

James & Josh - Thanks for putting up with my hideous driving and ignorance when it comes to all things GPS. It was great to see you guys again. 

Greg - It was great to see you again my friend. There is a certain something you bring to a herf, besides being the butt of everyones jokes. You are always upbeat and always willing to share your knowledge or experiences with others. 

Alan - It was great to meet you in person. Having talked to you so many times on many different mediums, it was awesome to finally put a face with all those stories. I was pretty tore up that thre wasnt any bana cream pie though. We will have to add that tot eh list for next time

Craige - The mystery man. After learning so much from your posts on pipes at CS, it was awesome to be able to meet you. The wit and wisdom you brought was a great addition to the herf. It also seems a Tsuge pipe was left in my pipe bag, and it smokes Virginia wonderfully. Thanks for the pipe and input along with it. 

Allen - The cigars and discussions I took part in with you were amazing. Cigars I had only heard of were being handed to me to try. Your generosity cannot be topped. It was truly a pleasure to meet you and I look forward to the next time we can get together for a cigar.

Doug - "The Toe Tappin' Barista". It is always great to see you, mainly due to the fact that I never have any idea what you are going to due or say. Always keeping people in stiches. Thanks a ton for letting me sample a few of your tobaccos. Also, I was amazed Espresso could be pulled from a Krups......amazed. 

Einst3in & DodgeGuy - It is always great to see my brothers from Springfield. I still remember the first herf you attended. it's amazing watching how your tastes in cigars grow. You guys are always welcome down our way. I hope to make it up your way more often as well. Seems Andrew has a honeyhole up thre I need to look into.

Andrew - My friend, as always, it is a joy to smoke cigars with you. I have really enjoyed the pipe and cigar discussions as well as the music. I am glad you were able to make it up. It truly would not have been the same without you. BTW, have you started selling your NC's yet? I hear 70's Boli PC's are pretty darn tasty. 

Crystal - It was great to meet you. It takes a unique female to be able to put up with our non-PC and often off color remarks. It takes a totally different person to be able to fire them back at us. You are welcome down at out Hillbilly Herfs any time. 

Mr & Mrs Jachin - It is always a pleasure to see you both. Congrats again on the marriage. You both bring an air of class to our herfs. Thanks for coming.

Spongy - You being the urban legend of CS, it was great to have my assumptions proved. It was great to smoke with you, even if your eyes did kinda frek me out. I am still unable to figure out how you could see to tamp and light your pipe, but no matter. You are welcome down our way any time.


As a final closing, thank you all so much for such a great time. looking back over the pictures just reaffirms the fact that this was a FRIGGIN OUTSTANDING HERF. I can't think of anything I would change, except being able to share this with more brothers and sisters. It amazes me how cigars/pipes can bring together people from so many different backgrounds and professions. On that same note, the fact that we could spend so many hours together and still feel we could handle a longer herf is truly unique. None of this would be possibe without anyone who attended. Bringing stuff or just showing up, everyone contributed to make this an amazing get together. It was an honor and a privelege to talk and smoke with each of you.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations on a great herf! I loved the pictures and would have loved to have been there with you all. (Performing my 81 year old Mother In Law's Wedding Ceremony kept me away...now how's that for the excuse for the ages?)  It looked like you all had a great time. Can't wait for our next Hillbilly Herf!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r176/lungcookies/?action=view&current=96246efd.pbw
> 
> No captions .... if you were there, you would know who is who ... if you were not there ... you should have been.


i missed out on meeting Spongy!! 









ps - Doug, you can make "folders/albums" to put your pictures into on photobucket.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

All right... This is a time when i should have my thoughts summarized. I'm not that organized so i'll wing it. 

Chad thank you and Brandi for putting so much time into this and for making my first meeting with you all such a special one. The family atmosphere may be a normal "feel" in herfs (simply due to the fellowship) but the warmth and love put into this weekend you made your own.

It was great MEETING friends both old and new. You guys made it easy to be myself. I apologize for the remedial social skills. (hibernating is the best way to describe me and my everyday life....im glad i left the cave.)

I can't begin to remember everything i smoked. Some delicious old and new to me cigars. Some stellar old and new to me pipe tobacco.

I said it there and i'll say it again "Im as comfortable with, and enjoyed being with this group as much or more than any i've been with."


I had a blast!

Edit: BTW i missed three exits on the way home, just daydreaming about the weekend. 

:tu

craige


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a quick thank you to all of you who came and made the weekend what I consider to be a success. I think a good time was had by all and that was my real goal for the herf. I'm still tired. :hn Just too damn old to only get 7 or 8 hours sleep in two days. :r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

kansashat said:


> Great time! It was wonderful to get to meet so many of you.
> 
> I owe this recipe to a couple of folks (Chad, I want that bean recipe).


Alan, I'll get the recipe dug up and post it in this thread with yours. Probably be a day or two as I'm under the gun to get to work now. :hn


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Nicely done fellas!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

And nicely done to you as well Norman, lest anyone forget about the caffienated care package you sent. That went over big...especially once I got monsoon to put less than 3 Tbs per cup of espresso grind in the dripper


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

There's always a little trepidation about being the only SOTL. Thank God Brandy and Stephanie were there to lend a lil more estrogen to the proceedings.  As usual though, you, my brothers, helped me to feel right at home. It was great to see the old faces and meet some new ones, except that Spongy guy. He reminds me of someone. It'll come to me. I won't do a complete run down, you're all awesome people and I can't wait to see you again. I do want to give out a few nods though. 

To Alan for putting together an awesome little initiation package for Evan. You can't have a Clinton BBQ without possum. 

I'm going to nominate Andrew for the Phone of the Year. It allows you to stab someone, with sound effects!! 

I think most of my pics are repeats or just different angles, so I'm not going to post them... except one.

Evan - Where's this glove been?



Ladies and gentlemen, it was an amazing Saturday and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ultramag said:


> Just too damn old to only get 7 or 8 hours sleep in two days. :r


Buck up Baby Face


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

GKitty217 said:


> Evan - Where's this glove been?


:r Notice that once I donned the gloves that everyone seemed to scatter :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> Evan - Where's this glove been?


Hey ..... has anyone seen the dog recently ?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

kansashat said:


> (Chad, I want that bean recipe).


Sorry for the delay k-hat, been a busy week. :hn Here is the bean recipe:

WICKED BAKED BEANS 
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 Medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional) 
1 - 55 ounce can Bush's Baked Beans 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed 
1 Cup ketchup 
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a pork loin marinating Chad. We are gonna try your beans tomorrow.  I assume that the jalapeno peppers are fresh ones...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

kansashat said:


> I assume that the jalapeno peppers are fresh ones...


That would be correct Mr. Hat. Good luck with the beans.


----------

